# Frugality versus cheap



## Son_of_Perdition (Jun 21, 2014)

never mind


----------



## Falcon (Jun 21, 2014)

Very true.  There IS a difference.  And don't forget, some of the big name OVERPRICED items

are sometimes no better than the lower priced ones.


----------



## Ina (Jun 21, 2014)

Now days you don't have to reliey on guess work as much. I have a step daughter that does product assessment and reports for online review, and she gets to work from her own home.


----------

